# Help! Got a problem with my new horse



## Natashajade (6 October 2013)

Hi guys! just looking for a bit of advice really! I've brought a new horse an I've had him3 days so I'm aware it's probably cause he doesnt know who I am but everytime I go in the field he'll let me walk up to him but as soon as I get with in touching distance he turns his bum to me and puts his ears back! It really scares me that im going to get kicked! Any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## Tallulabelle (6 October 2013)

Hi, are you trying to catch him or just spend time with him?  My new horse was always happy to wonder up to me but not over keen to be caught.  I used to spend time in the field with her just chatting about anything, whilst poo picking etc so she would get used to me.

I used to take a treat in sometimes such as a bit of fruit but not everytime as I didn't want her to only come for food.

How is he to handle?

T x


----------



## Angus' yard (6 October 2013)

Could you tell a bit more about him? Is he young? Has he been handled before? What were the circumstances you bought him from? Is he in a herd, or kept alone etc?


----------



## Natashajade (6 October 2013)

He won't let me get close enough to scratch an give him a pat he just turns his bum on me! X


----------



## Natashajade (6 October 2013)

He's my first horse , he's 8 years old, well handled before and on his own at the moment! X


----------



## Angus' yard (6 October 2013)

Is he in single turnout or kept alone, as in without other horses in sight? Have you been able to catch him to ride or handle at all since you have had him?  Have you any experienced help with him?  Sorry, this sounds like the Spanish inquisition!  Trying to get a picture of your situation!


----------



## Natashajade (6 October 2013)

I've been able to catch him but only with food! And he's turned out with other horses in sight! And I've had some help not a lot so!xxxx


----------



## Angus' yard (6 October 2013)

Well he let's you catch him with food which is a good start. As Tallulabelle said, spend a bit of time in the field doing poo picking etc.  I'd try to get some experienced help with handling him, as t sounds like he needs to know you're the boss and that he's not in charge of you!


----------



## Natashajade (6 October 2013)

It's actually my 13 year old daughters pony- her first one! And she's lying in bed sobbing her heart out because she feels like she's brought a pony who doesn't want to know her and  he doesn't like her! I've tried to explain its all new to him but the fact he's turning his bum to her worries me!


----------



## Angus' yard (6 October 2013)

Oh bless her heart. Yes he shouldn't be turning his bum on her or you. Are you on a livery yard? If so I'd really ask for some help with handling him.


----------



## be positive (6 October 2013)

The turning his bum is worrying and I would not let a child go in alone to catch a pony that does that just in case he kicks out and she being young does not react and get out of the way quickly enough. I would use treats to catch him for now but be really careful to make sure he does not learn to grab and run, leave a headcollar on if you can and with good timing you should initially be able to offer a treat while you quietly use the other hand to take hold of the headcollar, once caught give the treat and a pat before bringing in, if he gets a small token feed once in, before work will do no harm, he should then start to associate being caught with something nice, a treat when he goes back out before letting him go leaves a nice memory for next time. 
Once he is in a routine he should start to see your daughter as his friend, and bringer of goodies, they soon respond to a good routine and the food association, many ponies are brought in for riding or to be stabled and at no other time, it is often the only option for children due to school etc, they then feel that being caught is a negative experience, add to that a new home, new people he is just feeling suspicious, she should not take it too personally he would be the same with anyone if that is his character but should soon feel at home and become her friend.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 October 2013)

Natashajade said:



			I've been able to catch him but only with food! And he's turned out with other horses in sight! And I've had some help not a lot so!xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Ok, if he's in a field on his own, take a bucket with a small amount of food in it, let him get his head in it, put the rope round his neck and get the headcollar on quickly while he is eating.  In fact if you can get a soft rope halter, that would be even better, no rattly buckles to put him off and much easier to slip on.  When you've caught him, take him to his stable for something to eat (hay/short feed/whatever you like), then turn him back out.  Do this at the same time every day, until he is so used to the routine that he is waiting for you.  Then you can offer a treat instead of the bucket and continue in the same way.  Always offer hay/lage when in the stable, including when you are going to ride, there is no reason to withdraw fibre before work in fact many people recommend it to avoid stomach ulcers.  When he settles and gets used to your routine, I'm sure he'll be fine.  Good luck!


----------



## nikicb (6 October 2013)

Sorry to hear you are having problems.  Not sure whether I am writing to daughter or Mum here.  Is this the same horse as in this thread?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...a-horse-out-the-field&p=12058461#post12058461


----------



## Natashajade (6 October 2013)

It's mom you're talking to ahah! And yes it was my daughters loan pony! But we stopped loaning because we were getting her own and now we have this problem! xx


----------



## Natashajade (6 October 2013)

Basically my daughters confidence was knocked a little when she couldn't get her loan horse out the field! And then for her birthday we stopped loaning because she was to big for her loan pony and got her her  own pony and now were having rouble because he's turning his bum on her everytime she gets near! X


----------



## xgemmax (6 October 2013)

Put a field head collar on him and take a treat with you to catch him for a while. That way you can just walk up give the treat and clip the lead rope on without it causing an issue. Once he gets into the habit of being caught easily he'll become better to catch without a head collar  I had the same problem when I got my new horse and doing this made it easy for me to catch him and now he comes to call and let's me catch him easily! Once he gets to know you I'm sure he'll be fine, prob just testing you a bit!


----------



## Natashajade (7 October 2013)

Okay thanks x


----------



## chestnut cob (7 October 2013)

Are you on a livery yard - can your YO catch him?


----------



## Natashajade (7 October 2013)

Be ormes really hard with him tonigh and it's worked he followed me just on pure trust! Xxx


----------



## Penny Less (7 October 2013)

Eh!


----------



## texel (9 October 2013)

Don't feel disheartened. Horses are not like dogs or humans and respond differently.  

You have not had him long and he is showing his indifference to you by turning his quarters towards you.  This can be overcome by spending time just sitting on a chair in the field and reading a book and letting him come to you or your daughter.  Sitting in a chair is a great way to get to know your horse, I have done this with all new arrivals.  

New horses need time to settle in and get to know you.    

We expect too much sometimes, get new horse to the yard, and hey presto it must be caught, ridden and do all of the things it could do when tried out in familiar surroundings.  It must settle in right now else it will be sent back !!!!!! 

Horses respond in different ways to a move.  Your horse needs more time.  Take your time and you and your daughter will be surprised.  Your new horse will tell you when he is ready to be caught when he turns his face towards you - you cannot force this you have to let it happen.  He will 'catch' you. 

All the best.


----------



## IAmCrazyForHorses (12 October 2013)

Maybe you could take some treats or some hay with you and try to get him to come to you


----------

